# Holster help for a CW9



## LoneWolf

Well I'm looking into getting a CW9 so I figured I'd see what holsters people have gone with for there's (CCW)..... Also what are your thought and idea's on using this particular firearm for a CCW?


----------



## James NM

Lots of holsters for the Kahr CW9. I think you'll find that about 99% of holsters for the P series (P9 & P40) will work with your CW9. For OWB, I have a Fobus paddle and a Galco mini slide. For IWB, my preferred carry for this pistol, I have a Lou Alessi. Pretty much every holster maker will offer one (or more) holster for the Kahr. You just need to find what type/style will work for you.

I think the Kahr's make excellent CC pistols. Their size/weight to power/caliber ratio is amazing. The only caveat I see is occasional reliability issues. Kahr says their manufacture tolerances are so tight that a 200 round break-in is required to ensure functionally. After the break-in period, I ran 200 rounds of SD ammo through mine to insure 100% reliability. My P40 didn't like Hornady custom, but it loves Winchester Ranger 155's. Just make sure your's is reliable with your chosen SD ammo before you depend on it.


----------



## Naterstein

I have a CompTac Pro Undercover... its pretty nice*, if I had to do it all over again, maybe something with a settable cant (at least straight and FBI options) maybe FIST kydex. 

*One issue tho, CompTac did not account for the sharpness of the loaded chamber indicator, so for awhile (til I filed it down a bit) tthe LCI would grabbed the holster and pulle it out of my waistband.

Next holster will be leather probably DeSantis Cozy Partner or some other snappable/quickly removable leather holster.

Also have a Uncle Mikes pocket holster, which works pretty well in khakis/cargo pants tho P9/CW9 realy pushes the envelope of pocket carry.


----------



## greenjeans

IWB I use the Don Hume that I purchased from the Kahr website. It is not adjustable for cant, but is great for the money.


----------



## LoneWolf

greenjeans said:


> IWB I use the Don Hume that I purchased from the Kahr website. It is not adjustable for cant, but is great for the money.


I went to the website and took a look and that one will probably be what I will end up with. See right now I carry a 1911 commander in two galco holsters (a jack ass rig and a combat master) because of this I wanted the same holsters for the CW9 that way I retain the muscle memory. But unfortunately galco doesn't make a combat master for that fire arm and it appears that the Don Hume one is just like it.


----------



## Murdoch

I've got a Milt Sparks Watch Six on loan from a friend. It's Sparks' budget rig, runs about $80.

It's a great Holster, Nice cant, real thin and light. The CW9 makes a great CCW. Nice and compact, light, but still large enough for a full grip. I love mine. I use Speer Gold Dot +P as my "real" ammo, and WWB or UMC or whatever is on sale as my range ammo.

For an OWB, Galco's Matrix synthetic holsters are great, and run about $20. I use mine as my range holster, etc. I plan to get a leather Galco OWB rig like the high ride sometime soon.


----------



## niadhf

I have a Desanits "Inner Piece" that is for CW-9 (it also fits my Kel-tec p-11 which is what i use it for) It is IWB, and a high ride. the high ride part has taken some getting used to, but.....
I have been happy with it.
and it was $40.


----------



## Murdoch

Oh, I also have a Bianchi clip on IWB that works OK...you have to get it just right and tighten the belt to keep it from canting around...but it's not too bad, as long as you're not moving to vigorously. For the money, it's pretty decent. I definitely prefer the Sparks rig


----------



## LoneWolf

What I’ve gathered from not only my research but also everyone’s help here who posted on this topic. I’m looking at getting a; Mitch Rosen Belt-Slide holster because like stated below it’s a lot like my galco combat master, Comp Tac pro undercover (I really like DonHume P.C.C.H.: Preferred Concealment Carry Holster however it is not offered for the Kahr CW9 so there goes that), and of course later down the road maybe next semester a Jackass rig. If anyone knows any up’s or downs about these holsters please let me know. Thanks everyone…


----------



## Murdoch

I have no experience with those three. The Sparks rig is excellent. I will tell you to look under P9 as well in your research, as that should fit a CW9 perfectly fine.


----------



## vernpriest

The CW9 is my normal ECD piece. I currently use a Haugen Handgun Leather custom holster for OWB carry most of the time. I use a High-Noon Bare Asset for IWB that is OK but will probabaly look for something nicer in the future.


----------



## Billco

*Kahr concealed carry*

I just picked a CW45 and searched through my holster bin and found a
Bianchi snap lock holster for a Sig I traded long ago. It is marked for a 
Sig 226, I used it with a 239 I had. It fit the CW45 perfectly, and to
my surprise it also fits my PM9. I don't know if other holster brands fit
but this one sure does


----------

